# Change One thing Word Game



## thcri RIP

The object is to change one letter ONLY, and make a new word. You can drop a letter or add a letter, but only change one thing. You have to keep it going until no one can make another word. You CANNOT play off of your own word. NO PROPER NOUNS AND NO ACRONYMS ALLOWED! Each word played must be able to be verified in DICTIONARY.com. Latin botanical definitions will no longer be accepted.

 When no one can make another word. That's the end of the game. The last successful person is the winner.

 Example:
 player 1-dark
 player 2-dart
 player 3-tart

Also, you can't repeat a word that was previously used. Ex: word words word wouldn't work. If you want to make sure that your word was not previously used you can use the "search this thread" button at the top of the game thread.

 In an effort to clarify which plays were actually valid and which were not, we've been editing some of our posts. If you play a word and get beat to the punch or just use an incorrect word, you can edit your post and add a * directly before the word you played. This way the invalid play will NOT show up when someone searches the thread for a word.

 First word--

* rain*


----------



## mbsieg

pain


----------



## Ice Queen

gain


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

grin


----------



## mbsieg

grind


----------



## thcri RIP

grid


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

grip


----------



## rlk

trip


----------



## Gatorboy

tripe


----------



## mbsieg

*drip*


----------



## RoadKing

Ripe


----------



## mbsieg

Rip


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Rap


----------



## mbsieg

trap


----------



## Gatorboy

strap


----------



## mbsieg

stray


----------



## Melensdad

spray


----------



## mbsieg

pray


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

prey


----------



## mbsieg

trey


----------



## Doc

tree


----------



## Melensdad

three


----------



## mbsieg

thee


----------



## thcri RIP

tee


----------



## mbsieg

te


----------



## thcri RIP

tea


----------



## mbsieg

teat


----------



## HGM

tear


----------



## mbsieg

hear


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

heart


----------



## mbsieg

heat


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

meat


----------



## mbsieg

beat


----------



## buckle97

seat


----------



## mbsieg

set


----------



## Gerard

eats


----------



## thcri RIP

Gerard said:
			
		

> eats



The object is to change one letter ONLY, and make a new word. You can drop a letter or add a letter, but only change one thing.

You changed the location of the "S" and added the "A".  Only one change, lets go back to "set"


----------



## thcri RIP

set


----------



## mbsieg

bet


----------



## Eric L

bet

Edit :get


----------



## thcri RIP

let


----------



## Eric L

lit


----------



## thcri RIP

lite


----------



## Eric L

liter


----------



## thcri RIP

lites


----------



## mbsieg

liter


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

litter


----------



## thcri RIP

bitter


----------



## Eric L

bitten


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

kitten


----------



## mbsieg

mitten


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

smitten


----------



## thcri RIP

sitten

PB I thought you were going to lock this one up.  But sitten is in dictionary.com


----------



## Eric L

litten ..I got it from dictionary.com


----------



## mbsieg

liten


----------



## DaveNay

liter


----------



## Gerard

>>


----------



## daedong

litre


----------



## Gatorboy

mitre


----------



## Cowboyjg

mitred


----------



## daedong

mitered (you're messing with my wife on this I'm too dumb)

I reckon Mithed


----------



## mbsieg

metered


----------



## jwstewar

petered


----------



## Doc

peered


----------



## thcri RIP

seered


----------



## Jim_S RIP

leered


----------



## mbsieg

jeered


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

jeerer


----------



## thcri RIP

PBinWA said:
			
		

> jeerer




Guys, can't let PB win this can we  Hope someone comes up with a new word, Im lost that is all I know


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

thcri said:
			
		

> Guys, can't let PB win this can we


----------



## Eric L

jeeper... that was too easy


----------



## mbsieg

peeper


----------



## Eric L

pepper


----------



## mbsieg

hepper


----------



## Eric L

hopper


----------



## mbsieg

topper          for mtntopper


----------



## jwstewar

popper


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

popped (changed from pepper - used before)


----------



## Eric L

topped


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

tipped


----------



## Eric L

ripped


----------



## Jim_S RIP

sipped


----------



## Jen's Jeep

dipped


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

dupped


----------



## Jim_S RIP

supped


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

supper


----------



## Jim_S RIP

upper


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

upped


----------



## thcri RIP

upper

back to "upped"  double listing


----------



## thcri RIP

Eric L said:
			
		

> jeeper... that was too easy




Keep it going but jeeper in the singular was not in the dictionary But jeepers was.  Keep her going though, first time through.


murph


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

thcri said:
			
		

> upper


 
Look up two entries on the list.


----------



## thcri RIP

upped is the word to work off of


----------



## mbsieg

umped


----------



## jwstewar

dumped


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

pumped


----------



## thcri RIP

sumped


----------



## Eric L

lumped


----------



## Melensdad

plumped


----------



## Jim_S RIP

slumped


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

stumped


----------



## thcri RIP

tumped,                         ,                     yes it is in the dictionary


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

tamped


----------



## rlk

stamped


----------



## thcri RIP

stimped


----------



## mbsieg

stomped


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

stopped


----------



## mbsieg

topped


----------



## Jim_S RIP

popped


----------



## thcri RIP

pooped


----------



## mbsieg

vooped


----------



## thcri RIP

dooped


----------



## mbsieg

rooped


----------



## Eric L

roped


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

mbsieg said:
			
		

> vooped


 
Is that a real word?


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

mbsieg said:
			
		

> rooped


 
Is that a word?  You can't make up words!


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

moped


----------



## thcri RIP

PBinWA said:
			
		

> Is that a real word?



If not sure you should check it out in Dictionary.com


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

thcri said:
			
		

> If not sure you should check it out in Dictionary.com


 
I can't get Dictionary.com to load.  But I can get Merriam Webster to load:

http://www.m-w.com/dictionary

Neither vooped or rooped are words.  Maybe slang?


----------



## mbsieg

I was using the urban dictionary I could not get dictionary.com to load either.


----------



## Melensdad

PBinWA said:
			
		

> moped


mopped


----------



## DaveNay

B_Skurka said:
			
		

> mopped


mapped


----------



## Jen's Jeep

Napped


----------



## rlk

sapped


----------



## Jen's Jeep

capped


----------



## DaveNay

Jen's Jeep said:
			
		

> capped



caped


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

raped


----------



## Jen's Jeep

Taped


----------



## DaveNay

Jen's Jeep said:
			
		

> Taped


Taper


----------



## Jen's Jeep

paper


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

piper


----------



## Jen's Jeep

viper


----------



## Ice Queen

wiper


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

swiper


----------



## mbsieg

sniper


----------



## DaveNay

mbsieg said:
			
		

> sniper



snipe


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

snips


----------



## Cowboyjg

snaps


----------



## mbsieg

snap


----------



## Ice Queen

snip


----------



## mbsieg

nip


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

nap


----------



## thcri RIP

sap


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

sip


----------



## thcri RIP

lip


----------



## Jim_S RIP

clip


----------



## mbsieg

clap


----------



## Jim_S RIP

slap


----------



## thcri RIP

slab


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

lab


----------



## thcri RIP

tab


----------



## Jim_S RIP

stab


----------



## Jen's Jeep

dab


----------



## thcri RIP

scab


----------



## thcri RIP

Jen's Jeep said:
			
		

> dab


dab from stab is changing two letters


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

dad


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

so where are we? stab?


----------



## thcri RIP

PBinWA said:
			
		

> so where are we? stab?




stab then was scab,  scab is last


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

scam


----------



## Jen's Jeep

thcri said:
			
		

> dab from stab is changing two letters



opps...my bad, not enough coffee


----------



## Jen's Jeep

OK....how about this....

scat from scab


----------



## Big Dog

scar


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Too late! More coffee!

But you can make "scat" from "scam" so I would say we are at "scar"


----------



## Big Dog

scar ...................... again ......................


----------



## thcri RIP

Big Dog said:
			
		

> scar ...................... again ......................




can't reuse a word


----------



## Big Dog

thcri said:
			
		

> can't reuse a word



I was just trying to  get mine in ..................


----------



## thcri RIP

Jen's 

Scat    work off scat


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

seat


----------



## thcri RIP

set


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

bet


----------



## thcri RIP

beat


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

thcri said:
			
		

> beat


 
Nope! We're going in circles:

http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showpost.php?p=72965&postcount=33

We need to start using the "Search this thread" tool at the top of the page.

In fact I think we are back to:

scat


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

*Note:* _The "Search this Thread" tool doesn't work on simple terms like "bet" so if the word you are considering is simple and common you may need to look back a few pages._

swat


----------



## Jen's Jeep

spat


----------



## mbsieg

spot


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

spit


----------



## mbsieg

pit


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

pity


----------



## Jen's Jeep

bity


----------



## thcri RIP

PBinWA said:
			
		

> *Note:* _The "Search this Thread" tool doesn't work on simple terms like "bet" so if the word you are considering is simple and common you may need to look back a few pages._
> 
> swat




Yeah I noticed that.  But we now have over 10 pages to search back to.


----------



## mbsieg

city


----------



## Jim_S RIP

cite


----------



## Cowboyjg

kite


----------



## thcri RIP

mite


----------



## Jim_S RIP

mate


----------



## thcri RIP

date


----------



## Jim_S RIP

late


----------



## mbsieg

rate


----------



## thcri RIP

lite


----------



## Jim_S RIP

liter


----------



## Jen's Jeep

thcri said:
			
		

> lite




Hey..... you changed 2 letters 

from rate, you got lite


----------



## thcri RIP

Jen's Jeep said:
			
		

> Hey..... you changed 2 letters
> 
> from rate, you got lite



Your right, I did  I think I was going under Jim's late, mb must have got in there


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

liver


----------



## Jen's Jeep

diver


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

driver


----------



## mbsieg

river


----------



## Melensdad

liver (_and onions . . . yum_)


----------



## Jen's Jeep

B_Skurka said:
			
		

> liver (_and onions . . . yum_)



Already been done see 4 posts above yours 

So from river......

rivet


----------



## Eric L

trivet


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

privet

http://www.m-w.com/dictionary/privet


----------



## Cowboyjg

private.........


I know, 2 letters. I was stuck


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Cowboyjg said:
			
		

> private.........
> 
> 
> I know, 2 letters. I was stuck


 
That's the pupose.  Whoever get's the last word - wins!


----------



## thcri RIP

PBinWA said:
			
		

> That's the pupose.  Whoever get's the last word - wins!




So PB, as it stands unless someone comes up with something today you win  

murph


----------



## rlk

privates


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

rlk said:
			
		

> privates


 
Nope!  You can only change one letter or add on letter - not both.

We are at "privet".


----------



## rlk

PBinWA said:
			
		

> privet
> 
> http://www.m-w.com/dictionary/privet


pripet

http://www.factmonster.com/ce6/world/A0917759.html

or

http://www.m-w.com/dictionary/pripet


----------



## elsmitro

Pipet.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

pipit
http://www.m-w.com/dictionary/pipit


----------



## rlk

pimpet

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Pimpet


----------



## Eric L

Pipil...?  is that a proper noun?

http://www.reference.com/search?r=2&q=Pipil


----------



## Eric L

rlk said:
			
		

> pimpet
> 
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Pimpet



foul...2 letters changed


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

pupil


----------



## bczoom

tupil (it's a tree)


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

tupik

(admitted - it's a stretch!)

http://www.class.uidaho.edu/arch499/nonwest/eskimo/summer_dwellings.htm


----------



## Eric L

yupik

http://dictionary.reference.com/search?r=2&q=yupik


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Well if Inuit terms are OK then Turkish terms have to be OK too:

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/yupi

yupi


----------



## bczoom

yup (slang)


----------



## Eric L

sup, yo  <-- feel free to disregard this post


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

sip


----------



## thcri RIP

sap


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

tap


----------



## bczoom

tape


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

cape


----------



## Jen's Jeep

rape


----------



## thcri RIP

grape


----------



## Jen's Jeep

grope


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Jen's Jeep said:
			
		

> rape


 
Dupe!  I did "rape" a few pages back!

 

back to cape!


----------



## bczoom

caper


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

caber


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

thcri said:
			
		

> casper


 
Beat you!   

Back to Caber


----------



## bczoom

cater


----------



## Jen's Jeep

later


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

eater


----------



## Jen's Jeep

beater


----------



## bczoom

beader


----------



## Jen's Jeep

leader


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

leaper


----------



## thcri RIP

leper


----------



## Jen's Jeep

reper- an object on land that serves as a guide to seamen or others


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

repel - (doh -edited)


----------



## Jen's Jeep

repeal


----------



## thcri RIP

repeat


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

repent


----------



## Jen's Jeep

retent


----------



## thcri RIP

relent


----------



## Jen's Jeep

recent


----------



## thcri RIP

regent


----------



## Jen's Jeep

regents


----------



## Jim_S RIP

reagents


----------



## Jen's Jeep

reagent


----------



## Jen's Jeep

Are we giving up??


----------



## rlk

reagente
http://www.onelook.com/?w=reagente


----------



## thcri RIP

Ragente


link


----------



## thcri RIP

Jen's Jeep said:
			
		

> Are we giving up??



Here I thought Jen was going to get the reputation points.  I was stuck I know that.


----------



## Jen's Jeep

thcri said:
			
		

> Ragente
> 
> 
> 
> agente
> 
> Itialian for agent
Click to expand...


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Woo Hoo back to the English language!

agent


----------



## Jen's Jeep

agents


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

aments

http://www.m-w.com/dictionary/aments


----------



## Jim_S RIP

amends


----------



## Jen's Jeep

amend


----------



## rlk

amen


----------



## Jim_S RIP

ramen


----------



## Jen's Jeep

Ramed


----------



## Jim_S RIP

named


----------



## Jen's Jeep

famed


----------



## Melensdad

farmed


----------



## Eric L

farmer


----------



## Jen's Jeep

farmers


----------



## Melensdad

farters


----------



## Eric L

garters


----------



## Jim_S RIP

gaiters


----------



## Jen's Jeep

gaiter


----------



## Eric L

waiter


----------



## Jen's Jeep

waiters


----------



## rlk

waters


----------



## thcri RIP

water


----------



## buckle97

tater


----------



## Eric L

taper


----------



## thcri RIP

tape


----------



## Jen's Jeep

tapes


----------



## Eric L

Hmmm...add or delete a letter ???

ADD

Taped

Edit:hey it was my turn 

Edit again: foul, thats been used already  
http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showpost.php?p=73153&postcount=127

back to tapes


----------



## Eric L

apes


----------



## Jen's Jeep

ape


----------



## Eric L

gape


----------



## Jen's Jeep

gaper


----------



## Jim_S RIP

paper


----------



## Jen's Jeep

jim slagle said:
			
		

> paper




I already used paper a long time ago 

back to gaper


----------



## Eric L

gamer


----------



## thcri RIP

game


has it been used??


----------



## Jen's Jeep

games


----------



## Jim_S RIP

dames


sorry about the paper


----------



## rlk

names


----------



## Jen's Jeep

name


----------



## thcri RIP

lame


----------



## Jim_S RIP

lane


----------



## thcri RIP

pane


----------



## Jim_S RIP

panel


----------



## Jen's Jeep

panels


----------



## bczoom

panela


----------



## Jim_S RIP

canela

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/canela


----------



## bczoom

canola


----------



## Jim_S RIP

canula


----------



## rlk

cannula


----------



## Jen's Jeep

cannulas

you almost got me...I thought I was done!!


----------



## Eric L

cannulaes

http://dictionary.reference.com/search?r=2&q=cannulae's


----------



## rlk

cannulae

http://www.allwords.com/word-cannulae.html


----------



## Eric L

cannulate

http://dictionary.reference.com/search?r=2&q=cannulate


----------



## Jen's Jeep

cannulated


----------



## Eric L

cannulates

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/cannulates


----------



## Jen's Jeep

canulates


----------



## thcri RIP

manulates


----------



## Jen's Jeep

manulate


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Jen's Jeep said:
			
		

> manulate


 
didn't see this one in the dictionary but it will change to

"maculate"


----------



## Jen's Jeep

jim slagle said:
			
		

> didn't see this one in the dictionary but it will change to
> 
> "maculate"



I googled it 

anyway.......back to the game!!

maculated


----------



## Jim_S RIP

maculates


----------



## Jen's Jeep

maculaten


----------



## thcri RIP

maculated


----------



## Jen's Jeep

thcri said:
			
		

> maculated



hey...you gotta look at the above posts (3)


----------



## thcri RIP

Jen's Jeep said:
			
		

> hey...you gotta look at the above posts (3)




Your right, back to         

 maculaten


----------



## Eric L

Jen's Jeep said:
			
		

> maculaten



I'm not finding that word... WTF?

cant be making them up....


----------



## thcri RIP

Eric L said:
			
		

> I'm not finding that word... WTF?
> 
> cant be making them up....




Jen, where did you find that word???


----------



## Eric L

She's out at the moment...

I vote foul.. I'm sure I'll hear about it later  

back to "maculates"


----------



## thcri RIP

Eric L said:
			
		

> She's out at the moment...
> 
> I vote foul.. I'm sure I'll hear about it later
> 
> back to "maculates"




Were not going to get a "Dear Abbey" post out of this are we


----------



## Jen's Jeep

thcri said:
			
		

> Jen, where did you find that word???



From this page....http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/maculates

Look at the bottom of the definition, it's Middle English pronunciation of maculates...so there!

Next word.....


----------



## thcri RIP

Jen's Jeep said:
			
		

> From this page....http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/maculates
> 
> Look at the bottom of the definition, it's Middle English pronunciation of maculates...so there!
> 
> Next word.....




    Now just a second, don't get me in the middle of this one.  I was looking for it and could not find it either   


last word,  maculaten.   


Speaking of the last word, I always get that in my family  (yes dear)


----------



## Jen's Jeep

So do I win ??


----------



## thcri RIP

Jen's Jeep said:
			
		

> So do I win ??


 

Going Once


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Crap - I gave up two days ago!


----------



## thcri RIP

Going twice


----------



## Eric L

thcri said:
			
		

> Going Once


----------



## mbsieg

macula-ten          try typing that into Dictionary.com????


----------



## Jen's Jeep

mbsieg said:
			
		

> macula-ten          try typing that into Dictionary.com????




It's there


----------



## mbsieg

But is it really a word????


----------



## Eric L

mbsieg said:
			
		

> But is it really a word????



No...I checked it out 

still at maculaten...


----------



## Cowboyjg

Jen's correct. maculaten is there. It means the same as maculate except maculaten was what was used from about 1100 to 1500 ad.

the real problem is you can't change it to anything discernable without adding two letters.

Which I will do now....lol


Immaculate


----------



## thcri RIP

I will declare Jen as the winner.    Jen I will send over a reputation point and if you wish you can start us out on a new word.


I want to thank all of you that participated.  It was fun. 


murph


----------



## Jen's Jeep

Sweet 

If I start a new word...should I start a new thread or keep it here?


----------



## thcri RIP

Jen's Jeep said:
			
		

> Sweet
> 
> If I start a new word...should I start a new thread or keep it here?




You can start it here, but remember, if you start a new word, you become the moderator


----------



## Jen's Jeep

*NEW GAME STARTED!!!*

OK then...let's play!!!

1st word is......... 


Jeep


 Good luck to you all!!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

peep


----------



## bczoom

deep


----------



## Jen's Jeep

beep


----------



## Jim_S RIP

keep


----------



## Jen's Jeep

heep


----------



## bczoom

heap


----------



## Jen's Jeep

leap


----------



## bczoom

lean


----------



## Jen's Jeep

mean


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Jen's Jeep said:
			
		

> mean


 
meat, maybe a tri-tip?


----------



## thcri RIP

heat


----------



## Jim_S RIP

hear


----------



## thcri RIP

oh dear,


dear


----------



## Jen's Jeep

deer


----------



## Jim_S RIP

peer


----------



## thcri RIP

pear


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pearl


----------



## Jen's Jeep

pearls


----------



## Jim_S RIP

pears


----------



## Jen's Jeep

bears


----------



## Jim_S RIP

beers


----------



## thcri RIP

beer


----------



## Jim_S RIP

leer


----------



## Jen's Jeep

lees


----------



## Jim_S RIP

bees


----------



## Jen's Jeep

tees


----------



## Jim_S RIP

trees


----------



## Jen's Jeep

tree


----------



## Jim_S RIP

treed


----------



## Eric L

reed


----------



## thcri RIP

read


----------



## Jim_S RIP

bead


----------



## thcri RIP

head


----------



## Jim_S RIP

dead


----------



## thcri RIP

lead


----------



## Jim_S RIP

leaf


----------



## AndyM

loaf


----------



## Jen's Jeep

oaf


----------



## Cowboyjg

oak


----------



## Jim_S RIP

soak


----------



## Jen's Jeep

soal


----------



## Jim_S RIP

soap


----------



## Jen's Jeep

mmmmm.......

soup


----------



## AndyM

soul


----------



## Eric L

boul

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/boul


----------



## Jen's Jeep

bowl


----------



## Cowboyjg

Howl


----------



## Eric L

cowl


----------



## bczoom

coal


----------



## thcri RIP

foal


----------



## Jim_S RIP

goal


----------



## thcri RIP

goat


----------



## Jim_S RIP

gnat


----------



## thcri RIP

gnats


----------



## bczoom

Are you allowed to change the sequence of 2 letters?

gnast


----------



## thcri RIP

bczoom said:
			
		

> Are you allowed to change the sequence of 2 letters?
> 
> gnast



Since Jen is now the moderator of this game she would have to make final ruling but I would think not as you are changing the position of two letters??


murph


----------



## Jen's Jeep

bczoom said:
			
		

> Are you allowed to change the sequence of 2 letters?
> 
> gnast



well....................................






























Sure whey not, lets have a twist in the game


----------



## Jim_S RIP

ghast


----------



## thcri RIP

Jen's Jeep said:
			
		

> well....................................
> 
> 
> Sure whey not, lets have a twist in the game




What you talkin about   Here I thought I had a chance at winning 


murph


----------



## bczoom

ghost


----------



## Jim_S RIP

host


----------



## thcri RIP

hoss


----------



## Jim_S RIP

boss


----------



## thcri RIP

bass


----------



## Jim_S RIP

bats


----------



## thcri RIP

bots


----------



## Jen's Jeep

boots


----------



## thcri RIP

boobs


----------



## Jim_S RIP

bombs


----------



## thcri RIP

Tombs


----------



## AndyM

combs


----------



## Jen's Jeep

comb


----------



## Jim_S RIP

combo


----------



## thcri RIP

combe


----------



## Jen's Jeep

combed


----------



## Cowboyjg

bombed


----------



## Big Dog

bobbed


----------



## bczoom

bobber


----------



## Eric L

robber


----------



## thcri RIP

rubber


----------



## Jen's Jeep

dubber


----------



## bczoom

dobber


----------



## Jen's Jeep

dabber


----------



## bczoom

dauber


----------



## Jim_S RIP

daubed


----------



## bczoom

dabbed


----------



## Jim_S RIP

daybed


----------



## thcri RIP

daibed


----------



## Eric L

aided...     legal? move one, drop one


----------



## Jen's Jeep

aides


----------



## Jim_S RIP

abides


----------



## thcri RIP

Eric L said:
			
		

> aided...     legal? move one, drop one




Jen is in charge, and it now looks like she has approved it.


----------



## rlk

abided


----------



## Jim_S RIP

abide


----------



## Cowboyjg

abode


----------



## Jim_S RIP

anode


----------



## Eric L

acnode

http://dictionary.reference.com/search?r=2&q=acnode


----------



## rlk

acnodes


----------



## rlk

tacnodes


----------



## rlk

tacnode


----------



## thcri RIP

pancode


----------



## Eric L

placode

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/placode


----------



## bczoom

You changed too many letters Eric.


----------



## Eric L

bczoom said:
			
		

> You changed too many letters Eric.


 
I thought we were playing "move 'em around and change one"  

back to pancode ....anyone fine a definition on that one?


----------



## thcri RIP

Eric L said:
			
		

> I thought we were playing "move 'em around and change one"
> 
> back to pancode ....anyone fine a definition on that one?





Here


----------



## bczoom

Bzzzzzt.

I don't think that counts Murph.

No proper names or acronyms.  Pancode falls under the former.


----------



## thcri RIP

bczoom said:
			
		

> Bzzzzzt.
> 
> I don't think that counts Murph.
> 
> No proper names or acronyms.  Pancode falls under the former.



So are we all the way back to tacnode then??


----------



## bczoom

thcri said:
			
		

> So are we all the way back to tacnode then??


Yes, I believe so.


----------



## Cowboyjg

Well, here we are again. One of those words you can't do anything with unless you break the rules.....so here goes


Tractor


----------



## daedong

DAEDONG( is this what i am supposed to do)


----------



## daedong

TRAITOR


----------



## thcri RIP

It is up to Jen to declare the winner if so at this time.  Once she declares the winner then that person creates a new word and monitors that session.


----------



## Cowboyjg

Gee, sorry kids if I overstepped here. I didn't realize there was a "*Winner" *per se. I did see how the word dispute resulted in Jen becoming the moderator but I had seen nothing else regarding rules or protocol outside of what had been stated at the beginning.


  Please forgive me.


----------



## thcri RIP

Cowboyjg said:
			
		

> Gee, sorry kids if I overstepped here. I didn't realize there was a "*Winner" *per se. I did see how the word dispute resulted in Jen becoming the moderator but I had seen nothing else regarding rules or protocol outside of what had been stated at the beginning.
> 
> 
> Please forgive me.




I don't think there is a reason to forgive anyone.  Others made mistakes and they were corrected as we went.  I even made a couple of mistakes along with others.  But I will always forgive some one for any reason in exchange for a case of beer.    I like Special Export


----------



## Cowboyjg

But Murph, don't you know that....

"When you say Budwieser, you've said it all"


----------



## thcri RIP

Cowboyjg said:
			
		

> But Murph, don't you know that....
> 
> "When you say Budwieser, you've said it all"



I have heard that statement before, and my mother use to tell me that drinking beer never got you anyplace in life, and I would tell here that it made Budwieser 

But I have never liked the Budwieser products.  Just never have.  So if it bothers you to go into the liquor store to buy anything other that Bud products then just send me the money.  I really don't have a problem with that. 

murph


----------



## Cowboyjg

thcri said:
			
		

> I have heard that statement before, and my mother use to tell me that drinking beer never got you anyplace in life, and I would tell here that it made Budwieser
> 
> But I have never liked the Budwieser products. Just never have. So if it bothers you to go into the liquor store to buy anything other that Bud products then just send me the money. I really don't have a problem with that.
> 
> murph


 

Well then the only thing left for me to do is get a round tuit. As soon as I do, the check will be in the mail....


----------



## thcri RIP

thcri said:
			
		

> It is up to Jen to declare the winner if so at this time.  Once she declares the winner then that person creates a new word and monitors that session.




Jen, are you going to declare a winner????


----------



## Eric L

Jen's PC is on the fritz (again), and she axed me to reply for her. I gave him one rep point.

"rlk is the winner with 'tacnode'...now he needs to come up with the new word, and any new rules"

Eric & Jen


----------



## rlk

Should we keep this one going, or start a new thread?

rlk


----------



## bczoom

Keep going


----------



## rlk

O.k., we'll keep it going here.  

Revert back to original rules whch are:

The object is to change one letter ONLY, and make a new word. You can drop a letter or add a letter, but only change one thing. You have to keep it going until no one can make another word. You CANNOT play off of your own word. NO PROPER NOUNS AND NO ACRONYMS ALLOWED! Each word played must be able to be verified in DICTIONARY.com. Latin botanical definitions will no longer be accepted.

  When no one can make another word. That's the end of the game. The last successful person is the winner.

New Word:  racecar


----------



## Eric L

pacecar


----------



## thcri RIP

pacecars


----------



## Jim_S RIP

racecars


----------



## rlk

racecard


----------



## Eric L

raccard

http://www.reference.com/browse/wiki/Raccard


----------



## thcri RIP

thcri said:


> The object is to change one letter ONLY, and make a new word. You can drop a letter or add a letter, but only change one thing. You have to keep it going until no one can make another word. You CANNOT play off of your own word. NO PROPER NOUNS AND NO ACRONYMS ALLOWED! Each word played must be able to be verified in DICTIONARY.com. Latin botanical definitions will no longer be accepted.
> 
> When no one can make another word. That's the end of the game. The last successful person is the winner.
> 
> Example:
> player 1-dark
> player 2-dart
> player 3-tart
> 
> Also, you can't repeat a word that was previously used. Ex: word words word wouldn't work. If you want to make sure that your word was not previously used you can use the "search this thread" button at the top of the game thread.
> 
> In an effort to clarify which plays were actually valid and which were not, we've been editing some of our posts. If you play a word and get beat to the punch or just use an incorrect word, you can edit your post and add a * directly before the word you played. This way the invalid play will NOT show up when someone searches the thread for a word.




Let's bring this one back up.

First Word =  Feet


----------



## terbear1963

fleet


----------



## thcri RIP

flee


----------



## Trakternut

free


----------



## American Woman

Spree


----------



## Trakternut

American Woman said:


> Spree



Yer s'pozed to only change *one* thing. You took a letter from "free" and added the ''s''.
 Cheater!


----------



## thcri RIP

Trakternut said:


> Yer s'pozed to only change *one* thing. You took a letter from "free" and added the ''s''.
> Cheater!




Ok here comes the "I am a Women thing and I can do that, you can't"


----------



## Erik

monte - does that mean you win and have to supply a prize?


----------



## American Woman

Trakternut said:


> Yer s'pozed to only change *one* thing. You took a letter from "free" and added the ''s''.
> Cheater!


Oh yeah! well it takes one to know one 


thcri said:


> Ok here comes the "I am a Women thing and I can do that, you can't"


I've never played this before!   And I'm still a woman


----------



## thcri RIP

Erik said:


> monte - does that mean you win and have to supply a prize?




No,  the starter being me if you no one can come up with another word in 3 days then he is the winner and he has to buy Beer for everyone.  Oh that is delivered to each of the participants houses.


I like Spotted Cow


----------



## Trakternut

thcri said:


> I like Spotted Cow



I'm not sure that this forum is the appropriate place to reveal your sexual preferences!


----------



## American Woman

Trakternut said:


> I'm not sure that this forum is the appropriate place to reveal your sexual preferences!


    You would know about those things


----------



## American Woman

Trakternut said:


> free


_*FEE*_


----------



## thcri RIP

Trakternut said:


> I'm not sure that this forum is the appropriate place to reveal your sexual preferences!




Spotted Cow is a beer, just ask Ironchef.


----------



## Trakternut

Oh, sure! That's what you're sayin _now!!!_


----------



## American Woman

I don't drink any kind of beer  So why am I playing?


----------



## Trakternut

American Woman said:


> I don't drink any kind of beer  So why am I playing?



'Cause you like playing with me!


----------



## thcri RIP

Trakternut said:


> Oh, sure! That's what you're sayin _now!!!_




Spotted Cow


----------



## Trakternut

Yeah, yeah, yeah, ok.  Whatever!


----------



## Erik

American Woman said:


> _*FEE*_


foe


----------



## American Woman

Trakternut said:


> 'Cause you like playing with me!


Yur playing too? Oh yeah....yours is where I messed up



thcri said:


> Spotted Cow


It's ok Steve, you can move on now  
T-nuts is the one hung up on (you know what) with the cows.....



Erik said:


> foe


For


----------



## Erik

tor


----------



## thcri RIP

American Woman said:


> Yur playing too? Oh yeah....yours is where I messed up
> 
> 
> It's ok Steve, you can move on now
> T-nuts is the one hung up on (you know what) with the cows.....
> 
> 
> For




four


----------



## thcri RIP

Erik said:


> tor




tot.  never mind my other one that came in after this one


----------



## Erik

tout


----------



## thcri RIP

Erik said:


> tout




trout


----------



## American Woman

Trout


----------



## thcri RIP

American Woman said:


> Trout





I beat you I beat you Nah nah nah nah na


----------



## American Woman

American Woman said:


> Trout


AAARRGGG you beat me 
toot


----------



## Erik

rout


----------



## American Woman

Erik said:


> rout


I beat you! Nana nana boo boo!


----------



## Erik

American Woman said:


> AAARRGGG you beat me
> toot


AW - you're STILL only allowed to change 1 letter...
pbttt...


----------



## thcri RIP

American Woman said:


> AAARRGGG you beat me
> toot



toot from trout don't quite do it there Women


----------



## Trakternut

<sniff> Such juvenile activities!!!


----------



## American Woman

Awww MAN!
*Route*


----------



## Erik

Trakternut said:


> <sniff> Such juvenile activities!!!


and that's why we didn't give a toot!


----------



## American Woman

Erik said:


> and that's why we didn't give a toot!


I came up with one! now move on


----------



## Erik

router


----------



## thcri RIP

American Woman said:


> Awww MAN!
> *Route*



Router


----------



## thcri RIP

Erik said:


> router





thcri said:


> Router




dang it


----------



## American Woman

Hey! that's the same word!


----------



## thcri RIP

Erik said:


> router



rooter


----------



## thcri RIP

thcri said:


> rooter



roster


----------



## Erik

hey! you said no playing off your own words!
rooster


----------



## thcri RIP

Erik said:


> hey! you said no playing off your own words!
> rooster




your right you decide to go back or move on.  don't listen to AW


----------



## American Woman

Erik said:


> rooster


Booster


----------



## American Woman

thcri said:


> your right you decide to go back or move on.  don't listen to AW


Oh so now yur gonna get along and squeeze ME out?


----------



## thcri RIP

American Woman said:


> Oh so now yur gonna get along and squeeze ME out?



I might wanna squeeze you but not squeeze you out.


----------



## American Woman

Alright then...move on!
What was the word?


----------



## thcri RIP

American Woman said:


> Alright then...move on!
> What was the word?





American Woman said:


> Booster



booster


----------



## Erik

thcri said:


> your right you decide to go back or move on.  don't listen to AW



I made mine work for both on purpose.



American Woman said:


> Oh so now yur gonna get along and squeeze ME out?





thcri said:


> I might wanna squeeze you but not squeeze you out.


yeah - what he said! 

boaster


----------



## thcri RIP

Erik said:


> I made mine work for both on purpose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah - what he said!
> 
> boaster



toaster


----------



## American Woman

Toaster


----------



## Erik

taster


----------



## American Woman

Awwww Man! 
roaster


----------



## thcri RIP

I thought you were quicker than that.


----------



## American Woman

baster


----------



## thcri RIP

Erik said:


> taster



baster??  is that a word??


----------



## American Woman

thcri said:


> I thought you were quicker than that.


No....yur the quick one


----------



## thcri RIP

thcri said:


> I thought you were quicker than that.


ok maybe you are


----------



## American Woman

Yeah... "go get the baster so I can baste the turkey"


----------



## thcri RIP

American Woman said:


> baster




taster


----------



## Erik

raster


----------



## thcri RIP

Erik said:


> raster



good one


----------



## Erik

thcri said:


> good one



thanks.


----------



## American Woman

Yeah good one.....


----------



## American Woman

faster


----------



## Erik

fasted


----------



## thcri RIP

Erik said:


> fasted


farted


----------



## American Woman

fatted....as in kill the fatted calf


----------



## Erik

fatter


----------



## American Woman

Fattie


----------



## thcri RIP

Erik said:


> fatter




batter


----------



## American Woman

latter


----------



## Erik

pattie  (alt spelling for patty)

or latte - depending on which branch you're going down.


----------



## American Woman

pottie


----------



## Bobcat

hottie


----------



## pirate_girl

you rang? lol


----------



## American Woman

nottie


----------



## Erik

nottie?
I have to challenge that.

hogtie


----------



## American Woman

an unattractive girl who hangs out with a group of Hotties at a party


----------



## Erik

not in the dictionary
pbttt...

of course, i can be overruled, but i will NEVER believe you would fit in that category...


----------



## Bobcat

From the Urban Dictionary...

1.  Nottie    71 up, 4 down   

 an unattractive girl who hangs out with a group of Hotties at a party, whose job is it to make sure her friends do not hook up and leave her at the end of the night. she will put down every joke that a male tries to use on her hot friend and will publicly point out every oddity in his appearance. 



> I was on that ball with some hottie last night when her nottie roomate totally made fun of my threads.


----------



## American Woman

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Nottie


----------



## American Woman




----------



## pirate_girl

well carry on gang, I am new to this and am still scratching my head, I'll catch on soon enough lol
P.S. Thanks Bob.. yay! he thinks I'm a hottie!


----------



## Erik

thcri said:


> The object is to change one letter ONLY, and make a new word. You can drop a letter or add a letter, but only change one thing. You have to keep it going until no one can make another word. You CANNOT play off of your own word. NO PROPER NOUNS AND NO ACRONYMS ALLOWED! *Each word played must be able to be verified in DICTIONARY.com.* Latin botanical definitions will no longer be accepted.
> 
> When no one can make another word. That's the end of the game. The last successful person is the winner.
> 
> Example:
> player 1-dark
> player 2-dart
> player 3-tart
> 
> Also, you can't repeat a word that was previously used. Ex: word words word wouldn't work. If you want to make sure that your word was not previously used you can use the "search this thread" button at the top of the game thread.
> 
> In an effort to clarify which plays were actually valid and which were not, we've been editing some of our posts. If you play a word and get beat to the punch or just use an incorrect word, you can edit your post and add a * directly before the word you played. This way the invalid play will NOT show up when someone searches the thread for a word.



Steve?  your game, you accepting other dictionaries at this point?


----------



## American Woman

ok... so we'er back to hottie or pottie?


----------



## Erik

if folks are willing to use ANY dictionary, we're at "Nottie".
if not, we're at "hogtie"

both played off oyur "hottie"


----------



## Erik

oh, yeah - so as to not TOTALLY ruin the fun:

snottie


----------



## American Woman

Let's go from hogtie
I thought you were saying hogtie because we both posted the same word


----------



## Bobcat

Erik said:


> Steve?  your game, you accepting other dictionaries at this point?




If not, we're back to 'latter' or 'latte' as 'pattie' is not in the dictionary.com dictionary.


Me? I'm sticking with the 'hottie'.


----------



## American Woman

Steve's snoring somewhere


----------



## Erik

you are correct - when I pulled it up to check i originally used merriam-webster.com.  when I double checked dictionary.com, I missed the fact it was on the "encyclopedia" side.

personally, I like the symmetry of following your "hottie" with "hogtie"...


----------



## Bobcat

Erik said:


> you are correct - when I pulled it up to check i originally used merriam-webster.com.  when I double checked dictionary.com, I missed the fact it was on the "encyclopedia" side.
> 
> *personally, I like the symmetry of following your "hottie" with "hogtie"...*




reps on the way... 

_dammit, too many in 24hrs. raincheck._


----------



## American Woman

Erik said:


> personally, I like the symmetry of following your "hottie" with "hogtie"...


----------



## pirate_girl

hogtie
hottie

hellyez..


----------



## thcri RIP

Erik said:


> Steve?  your game, you accepting other dictionaries at this point?




Yeah but only Steve's Dictionary    I think not going back on any but let's keep with Dictionary.com


----------



## thcri RIP

American Woman said:


> Steve's snoring somewhere




No I was not snoring somplace.  I was out looking for a 71 Mach 1 Mustang.


----------



## Erik

thcri said:


> No I was not snoring somplace.  I was out looking for a 71 Mach 1 Mustang.


 
seriously?   I may know where to find one -- what kind of condition and price you looking for?


----------



## thcri RIP

Erik said:


> seriously?   I may know where to find one -- what kind of condition and price you looking for?




If I had the money I know where there is some nice ones also.  I had one when I was a kid, AW told me she liked Mustangs so it was kind of a joke earlier to pick her up, she then told me Redneck and her would be waiting.  She is a witty girl.  So anyway I had to cut out last night she asked where I was so I said looking for a car.


----------



## American Woman

thcri said:


> So anyway I had to cut out last night she asked where I was so I said looking for a car.


Awwwww MAN! 
When I read the first post saying you were looking for one I thought COOL!  and then I read this last post


----------



## Erik

someone post!   I got more words but rule says I can't play off a word I submitted.


----------



## thcri RIP

American Woman said:


> Let's go from hogtie
> I thought you were saying hogtie because we both posted the same word





pirate_girl said:


> hogtie
> hottie




I am assuming which is a bad thing to do especially when American Women is involved but hottie must be the word to work off of?

tottie


----------



## American Woman

thcri said:
			
		

> _ *NO PROPER NOUNS AND NO ACRONYMS ALLOWED! Each word played must be able to be verified in DICTIONARY.com*_


I'm going to challenge you on _Tottie_ Stebie


----------



## rback33

Erik said:


> nottie?
> I have to challenge that.
> 
> hogtie





Erik said:


> someone post!   I got more words but rule says I can't play off a word I submitted.





hoagie you


----------



## thcri RIP

American Woman said:


> I'm going to challenge you on _Tottie_ Stebie




Hey I was on the Target Page and saw an outfit for a kid that was called a Tottie.  How about, I am going to whip you up a hot tottie??  But your right it is not in Dictionary.com.  Please erase my word.


----------



## American Woman

What word are we playing off of Stebie?


----------



## thcri RIP

American Woman said:


> What word are we playing off of Stebie?




Well since you kicked back my tottie, I guess we are back at hottie,  You know just like me  HOTTIE


----------



## rback33

American Woman said:


> What word are we playing off of Stebie?



 Near as I can tell Erik's "Hogtie" was last before I played "Hoagie" which in looking now, may or may not be a legal play without going back to the rules....I only changed one letter, but the position changed as well....


----------



## rback33

thcri said:


> Well since you kicked back my tottie, I guess we are back at hottie,  You know just like me  HOTTIE



Unless I mis-read, Hottie was followed by HOGTIE from Erik.... so unless you rule my HOAGIE invalid (as it might be) then HOGTIE should be the word....


----------



## thcri RIP

rback33 said:


> Unless I mis-read, Hottie was followed by HOGTIE from Erik.... so unless you rule my HOAGIE invalid (as it might be) then HOGTIE should be the word....



Hogtie to Hoagie don't work.  G-A and T-G


Let's stick with Hogtie.


murph


----------



## American Woman

thcri said:


> Well since you kicked back my tottie, I guess we are back at hottie,  You know just like me  HOTTIE


Hottie isn't there either    So yur not


----------



## thcri RIP

American Woman said:


> Hottie isn't there either    So yur not


  Evidently I don't fit your bill in looks .


----------



## rback33

thcri said:


> Hogtie to Hoagie don't work.  G-A and T-G
> 
> 
> Let's stick with Hogtie.
> 
> 
> murph



Hostie


----------



## rback33

American Woman said:


> Hottie isn't there either    So yur not



Yeah it was... I just looked.... that's where HOSTIE came from


----------



## Bobcat

Erik said:


> someone post!   I got more words but rule says I can't play off a word I submitted.



Nobody post a new word!!!! It'll drive him nuts!


----------



## rback33

Bobcat said:


> Nobody post a new word!!!! It'll drive him nuts!



So... u want me to delete my posts? lol


----------



## American Woman

Challenge!


----------



## rback33

thcri said:


> thcri said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hostle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hustle
Click to expand...


----------



## thcri RIP

American Woman said:


> Challenge!



Challenge what now


----------



## rback33

American Woman said:


> Challenge!



Challenge WHAT?


----------



## American Woman

thcri said:


> Challenge what now


Hostie


----------



## American Woman

I didn't see that in the dic. for short


----------



## thcri RIP

American Woman said:


> Hostie





Dictionary.com




> *Hostie*
> Hos"tie, n. [F. See 1st Host.] The consecrated wafer; the host. [Obs.]   --Bp. Burnet.  Webster's Revised Unabridged Dictionary, © 1996, 1998 MICRA, Inc.


----------



## rback33

thcri said:


> Dictionary.com


----------



## thcri RIP

Hustle by Rback is last word work off of it


----------



## thcri RIP

American Woman said:


> I didn't see that in the *dic*. for *short*




Them two words are not good together


----------



## NorthernRedneck

hustler


----------



## American Woman

bustler


----------



## thcri RIP

American Woman said:


> bustler


  lustier


----------



## American Woman

thcri said:


> *Them two words are not good together*



BTW....I don't think you are a "hottie" Stebie....but you are a nice looking mayun


----------



## American Woman

bustier


----------



## NorthernRedneck

buster


----------



## American Woman

Hey! He can't do that!....can he?


----------



## rback33

American Woman said:


> Hey! He can't do that!....can he?




Yes, he can. You can add OR subtract OR change a letter. 


Duster


----------



## NorthernRedneck

muster


----------



## rback33

groomerguyNWO said:


> muster



Master


----------



## American Woman

oh.....
Caster


----------



## rback33

American Woman said:


> oh.....
> Caster



Coaster


----------



## American Woman

Boaster


----------



## rback33

American Woman said:


> Boaster




Broaster


----------



## thcri RIP

boaster,   yes it is in dictionary


----------



## Trakternut

Blaster


----------



## nixon

Trakternut said:


> Blaster


Blasted .


----------



## thcri RIP

nixon said:


> Blasted .



Lasted


----------



## nixon

thcri said:


> Lasted


Tasted


----------



## lilnixon

nixon said:


> Tasted



Fasted


----------



## nixon

Faster.. Note I didn't use Farted !


----------



## lilnixon

nixon said:


> Faster.. Note I didn't use Farted !



Master


----------



## thcri RIP

lilnixon said:


> Master




Master has already been used.


----------



## nixon

lilnixon said:


> Master



Masted .. And OBTW thank You !


----------



## lilnixon

thcri said:


> Master has already been used.



OK Caster


----------



## thcri RIP

lilnixon said:


> OK Caster





Craster


----------



## nixon

thcri said:


> Master has already been used.


You're telling  Me ?
How about casted
Edit , I typed after Thcri did. so modify His word . I sure can't !


----------



## nixon

Well, Maybe I can .... Crasher


----------



## rback33

American Woman said:


> Boaster





rback33 said:


> Broaster





thcri said:


> boaster,   yes it is in dictionary





Trakternut said:


> Blaster



 Ya'll don't want me to play or was  BROASTED to hard to play off of 

guess I'll go see what the current word is...

Cracker


----------



## nixon

rback33 said:


> Ya'll don't want me to play or was  BROASTED to hard to play off of
> 
> guess I'll go see what the current word is...
> 
> Cracker



cracked


----------



## American Woman

nixon said:


> Masted .. And OBTW thank You !





nixon said:


> You're telling  Me ?
> How about casted
> Edit , I typed after Thcri did. so modify His word . I sure can't !


*Do I detect a little sneaky bragging going on here?*



nixon said:


> cracked


*Croaked*


----------



## rback33

American Woman said:


> *Do I detect a little sneaky bragging going on here?*
> 
> 
> *Croaked*





Croaker


----------



## NorthernRedneck

crocker


----------



## American Woman

Croakers


----------



## thcri RIP

American Woman said:


> *Do I detect a little sneaky bragging going on here?*
> 
> 
> *Croaked*



crooked


----------



## thcri RIP

thcri said:


> crooked




too late for me


----------



## American Woman

What?


----------



## American Woman

*Cooked*


----------



## thcri RIP

American Woman said:


> What?




I was too late for my word,


----------



## rback33

thcri said:


> I was too late for my word,



It was too late for hers too since Brian typed the same thing I did right after me and then edited his...


----------



## thcri RIP

rback33 said:


> Croaker





rback33 said:


> It was too late for hers too since Brian typed the same thing I did right after me and then edited his...





From Croaker then.


----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## nixon

American Woman said:


> *Do I detect a little sneaky bragging going on here?*
> 
> 
> ]


No brag , Just facts Ma'am  
 Cocked


----------



## thcri RIP

nixon said:


> No brag , Just facts Ma'am
> Cocked




Cooked


----------



## rback33

crooked


----------



## NorthernRedneck

hooked


----------



## NorthernRedneck

dang it....

blocked


----------



## rback33

groomerguyNWO said:


> hooked



hooker


----------



## American Woman

nixon said:


> No brag , Just facts Ma'am



*looker
*


----------



## NorthernRedneck

locker


----------



## thcri RIP

American Woman said:


> *looker
> *


looser


----------



## thcri RIP

thcri said:


> looser




back to locker I was too late


----------



## rback33

LMAO where are we?


----------



## American Woman

rback33 said:


> booked


Cooked


----------



## waybomb

cocked?


----------



## thcri RIP

clocked


----------



## American Woman

http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/cockle


waybomb said:


> cocked?


Cockle


----------



## NorthernRedneck

a tribute to a fallen member here    AKA  AlaneJackson



Blocked


----------



## American Woman

thcri said:


> clocked


Blocked


----------



## rback33

American Woman said:


> Cockle



cackle


----------



## thcri RIP

crackle


----------



## American Woman

groomerguyNWO said:


> a tribute to a fallen member here    AKA  AlaneJackson
> Blocked






thcri said:


> crackle


*Cackle*


----------



## pirate_girl

tackle


----------



## thcri RIP

pirate_girl said:


> tackle




tickle


----------



## American Woman

Pickle


----------



## thcri RIP

American Woman said:


> Pickle




Sickle


----------



## American Woman

pickled


----------



## thcri RIP

thcri said:


> Sickle





American Woman said:


> pickled




You can not do that   you changed the S & P and dropped a D


----------



## pirate_girl

Fickle


----------



## American Woman

thcri said:


> You can not do that   you changed the S & P and dropped a D



OOps
*Sickled*


----------



## thcri RIP

pirate_girl said:


> Fickle




frickle


----------



## pirate_girl

trickle


----------



## thcri RIP

pirate_girl said:


> trickle




tricklet


----------



## American Woman

thcri said:


> tricklet


*Trickled *


----------



## thcri RIP

American Woman said:


> *Trickled *




Tricked


----------



## Erik

tracked


----------



## thcri RIP

Erik said:


> tracked




Traced


----------



## American Woman

traces


----------



## Erik

tracer


----------



## thcri RIP

Erik said:


> tracer





trader


----------



## Erik

grader


----------



## American Woman

Graders


----------



## Erik

gravers


----------



## American Woman

graves


----------



## Erik

grades


----------



## American Woman

Trades


----------



## Erik

traded


----------



## American Woman

Trader


----------



## Erik

thcri said:


> trader


already been used.


----------



## American Woman

American Woman said:


> Trader


Treader


----------



## Erik

treadler


----------



## American Woman

Treadlers


----------



## Erik

treadles


----------



## American Woman

Treadless


----------



## Erik

breadless


----------



## thcri RIP

Erik said:


> breadless





beardless,  can I do that?  I only moved the r from one place to another?


----------



## Erik

nope - because it's changing 2 letters, at least that's what you told someone else yesterday or the day before whe nthey tried it.
removing the "R" completely, however...


----------



## American Woman

dreadless


----------



## Erik

dreamless


----------



## American Woman

Creamless


----------



## American Woman

Does this mean I won and ya'll gotta buy me a coke?


----------



## urednecku

Cramless


----------



## Erik

crabless


----------



## urednecku

crapless


----------



## Erik

trapless


----------



## NorthernRedneck

CROPLESS


----------



## NorthernRedneck

OOPS...

STRAPLESS


----------



## Erik

strawless


----------



## urednecku

stragless


----------



## Erik

?!?
stragless?
not a word.
were you trying for straggles?


----------



## urednecku

Erik said:


> ?!?
> stragless?
> not a word.
> were you trying for straggles?


'ell, I dunno. I'll take it back then
....<<<<<<<sselgarts<<<<<<<<


----------



## thcri RIP

Erik said:


> strawless




strapless


----------



## urednecku

trapless


----------



## American Woman

urednecku said:


> trapless


BUMP! I didn't see this in the dic.


----------



## Erik

in reality, neither was creamless - but it's a logical use of a suffix.
if you didn't have any traps, you would be trapless.


----------



## thcri RIP

Erik said:


> in reality, neither was creamless - but it's a logical use of a suffix.
> if you didn't have any traps, you would be trapless.




I agree, but AW is not trapless.  She traps redneck every day into doing things that he doesn't really have time for or really wants to do.


----------



## Erik

so would she be trampless, then?


----------



## Trakternut

Erik said:


> so would she be trampless, then?


 Welll!............she _is_ married to Redneck after all.  Therefore, I'd say *NOT!*


----------



## Erik

and I better go hide before she sees my last and *Tramples* me, right?


----------



## Trakternut

*Uh*-huhhh


----------



## American Woman

thcri said:


> I agree, but AW is not trapless.  She traps redneck every day into doing things that he doesn't really have time for or really wants to do.


That's what yooooouuuuuuu think! He loves my traps 



Erik said:


> so would she be trampless, then?


Hey Kansas boy! are you saying I'm a tramp????


----------



## American Woman

What word are we playing off of anyway?


----------



## Erik

I said Tramp*less*, which would indicate you are not one.
but mostly was trying to think of a way to get the game back on track with "*tramples*"


----------



## American Woman

Ok.....I'll take that and raise you with *Trample*


----------



## Erik

talk like that will get Redneck to *Trampe* all over me!


----------



## NATO123

rampet


----------



## thcri RIP

rumpet






> Meaning the explusion of gas from the anus. Also known a a fart or anything else that means the same.


----------



## Erik

trumpet


----------



## NorthernRedneck

crumpet


----------



## rlk

crumpets


----------



## Deadly Sushi

rlk said:


> crumpets


 

_Crumpets_
(This recipe yields 15 servings) Printable Version



> 3 and 1/2 cup all-purpose flour
> 2 Tablespoon butter -- melted
> 2 teaspoon salt
> 2 teaspoon sugar
> 2 and 1/2 teaspoons dry yeast
> 1 cup warm water
> 1 cup warm milk
> 1/2 teaspoons baking soda dissolved in 1/4 cup warm water
> Additional butter for greasing


 

*In large bowl, stir together yeast and water. Let stand five minutes then add warm milk, butter, salt, and sugar. Stir in flour until the batter has a slightly elastic consistency. Cover and let stand 45 minutes.Stir in dissolved soda, cover, and let rise 20 to 30 minutes. Grease griddle and heat over medium-low heat. Drop batter by 1/4 cup onto griddle, spacing 2 inches apart. Reduce heat to low, cover griddle and cook crumpets until tops look dry, about 15 minutes. They will look a little gummy, but will be done; do not turn over. Repeat until batter is used up. Toast before serving.* 

Don't forget to toast them before you eat them. Top with butter and honey and you'll never go wrong.


----------



## American Woman

Srumpet


> Scrumpets are tasty and dogs take them like children take Smarties


----------



## Erik

strumpet


----------

